# Suitcase as traincase



## pixichik77 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ladies, some of you have mentioned in this forum that you use suitcases as your traincase...  Would you be so kind as to post photos of your setup in the case?  I've seen you mention plastic cases and ziplock bags, but how does it look?  Does it shift?  Etc..  I have put all my haircoloring stuff in a softsided case, and it's a mess.  I am considering a Heys case now, but am trying to figure out a way to keep it neat and interchangable (currently thinking tackle box trays and foam, like a pelican case).  So please, can you share some images???  TY


----------



## pixichik77 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm resurrecting this.... my super heavy metal case just broke for good.  I'd appreciate ANY and ALL suggestions, even if you've never actually tried it, for getting your kit to work in a suitcase.  Also, do you have to lay the suitcase out and work out of it, or do you just unload it all and set up somewhere?

Please help.  TIA


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't use one but my friend (he used to work for MAC and now works for MUFE) does.  He has a ton of those mesh zip cases holding everything by category, and his shadows are in the MUFE palettes (he gets the PRO ones for free...I hate him!)  it works really well, especially since he does hair as well, and carries a case with his hair tools and such with him.  When I do jobs with him, it looks as if he's moving out of his house...but he has EVERYTHING you could possibly need...


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Check out this thread on EmElle's indsutry forum:

http://p082.ezboard.com/fmakeupandre... D=10181.topic

I am positive it will answer any questions you have about this.


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

What a great idea.


----------

